
Ask HNs: What would you consider a must-read/know for LATAM founders? - rburhum
In my spare time, I am writing a free small guide for peruvian startups. It is basically a guide that will have &quot;generic startup content&quot; (e.g. links to explanation of convertible notes&#x2F;SAFE&#x2F;etc), but more importantly, it will have information about the local ecosystem (e.g. where to get local funding, how to launch your product in the other LATAM countries, where to look for talent, etc).<p>What articles&#x2F;books&#x2F;links do you think are generic must reads for startup founders?
======
rburhum
Some extra info I am including

Legal Structure: \- explanation of US Delware C Corp structure and the local
(in this case LATAM) lawyers that understand how to setup holding companies

\- explanation of local incubators and accelerators as well as US players like
YC, 500 startups, StartX, etc

\- funding sources for grants, angels and what makes you interesting to VCs in
LATAM and US (as well as some books on VC like the Brad Feld one)

\- links to finding Market fit

\- Sales & Marketing and tools you can use

\- Building a team (centered around LATAM)

\- Operations

\- Development tools, methodologies, etc

Anything you would add?

